# ESP/ASR on 2009 Routan



## blstrahan (Oct 23, 2014)

Need some help please...over the weekend we took the routan on a short trip (30 miles) and about half way through a light came on the dashboard and the "ding" of a the bell chimed indicating something needed attention. It was the van with the squiggly lines behind it. Immediately after it lit up, the steering wheel got rigid, we lost throttle, and it took all I had to pull the car off the road. I put the car in park and shut it off. I let if off for a minute and then restarted. The light stayed off and the power steering appeared to be working again. We didn't have another issue until yesterday when my wife was exiting the highway and the same thing happened on the off ramp. After restarting, the light did not come back on.

What is causing it? I know I can take to the dealer and get diagnosed, but they'll charge me $80 for something that I am sure someone on here knows the answer to. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

No idea, but wonder if it could be connected to the WIN module recall. That module is interconnected with other systems (e.g., AC) so it affects way more than just ignition.

Have you tried a local auto parts store to pull the code for you? They will do that for free and that will give you a good starting point.


blstrahan said:


> It was the van with the squiggly lines behind it.


You're talking about the one 3rd row from the right and 3rd down from the top?


----------



## blstrahan (Oct 23, 2014)

Yep - that's the one...I know I wasn't too technical, but it must have been good enough for you to understand  I will take it over to Autozone this weekend and see if they can read it...will it come up even if the indicator light isn't on?

Thanks!


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

You could try retrieving a code by key cycling. Cycle the key between On>ACC three times and land on the On and the computer is supposed to list any thrown codes where the odometer shows the miles (where the "Change Oil" or "Low Tire" warnings display). If no codes, it will show all dashes and then say "Done" or similar.

See: http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...-to-check-CEL-codes-w-o-scanner-on-99-up-vans.
Post #7 has a video demonstration so you can get the timing right on cycling the key. Post #1 includes a list of Chrysler-specific codes and someone else posted a link to generic codes.

To answer your question about stored codes, I'm not sure. I don't think it stores codes to the extent real VWs do, but I seem to recall having a code pulled once at Autozone right after the CEL had turned back off. No clue how long the memory on it lasts though.

Traction control issues are often related to sensors going bad, like the speed sensors on the wheel bearings or ABS sensors. But if it's cutting off your engine, that sounds more like the WIN module problem that was recently recalled. Do you have a bunch of keys and stuff hanging off your key fob weighing it down when it's in the ignition? You could try calling your dealership and ask if they have the WIN module parts in yet to do the recall, and mention it has very recently stalled on you twice now. That would get you in the door where they could look at the traction control issue without, perhaps, charging you additional for it. Or that might be the very source of the problem.


----------



## blstrahan (Oct 23, 2014)

I'll try the key cycling once she gets home from work....we took the VW key fob off our key chains once we got the recall letter. So if its related to that, then it goes beyond the key dislodging because of the added weight. I scheduled an appointment for next Monday at the local VW dealer...we'll see what they say. I'll also still run to autozone and see if they can help me out. You've been really helpful so thanks for that!


----------



## blstrahan (Oct 23, 2014)

Had the van in the VW dealer today for state inspection and a diagnostic on the car seemingly shutting off while in gear. Their master tech says everything we've described would be an issue related to the recall and that when the parts come in we'll be at the top of list since we've experienced an issue related to safety.

Over the weekend the CEL came on and I took to autozone. It threw code P0404 for the EGR valve. I ordered on Rockauto.com and it will be here later this week. Thankfully the light did go off yesterday (I putzed around under the hood on Saturday night to see if the EGR was something I could do myself...not sure if reconnecting everything reset it or not) since it got inspected today...passed with flying colors. Tells you how much faith I put in the state inspection process.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

So with the TDIs (my other car) seems like most folks remove the EGR and clean it and reinstall it. Is that not a reasonable option with these Chrysler van motors, or is it just the part is cheap and it's all labor anyway?


----------

